
Show HN: Molten, a modern API framework for Python - Bogdanp
https://moltenframework.com
======
Bogdanp
I've been working on this for a bit now and decided to release it to a wider
audience today. It's early days but really enjoyable to work with (I think so
at least :P). Would love to get your feedback!

------
sebst
I played around with it and molten is awesome. Still not sure, whether type
hints are pythonic or not, but this gave me another tilt towards finding it
perfectly suitable, especially for the web dev use case.

